# New to site. MI deer slayer.



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## raptorfever660 (May 15, 2012)

View attachment 1373679


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

jaysib.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to AT. Good luck with your hunts


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

welcome to AT,im also from MI


----------



## jaysib (May 28, 2012)

3Dassassin...where in MI. I'm friends on FB with "Mr. Paracord Frenzy" lol. I WAS on the Michigan Whitetail Pursuit Prostaff.


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

haha im "mr.paracord frenzy" lol


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## jaysib (May 28, 2012)

Hello Mr. Burns


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## jaysib (May 28, 2012)

I got my new G5 Prime Centroid!!!


----------

